# AFE Magnum Force Intake for 2.5 Beetle.



## Jokerbunny (Sep 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had one / is running one, how was the install ? Any butt dyno difference does it make the car a little more mean sounding etc. Any info would be great. Also for those who have not seen it yet here is the site, really want to get this for my girls beetle, since we are dropping it, doing a custom exhaust and some other touches here and there for her this year. http://afepower.com/shop/details_new.php?partno=54-12492&filter&menu=gas&engine=2.5L&searchtype=vehicle&make=VW&model=Beetle&year=2012&engine=2.5L&&brandID=53 and a few pics from the site.


----------



## Jokerbunny (Sep 30, 2012)

Also I noticed AEM says they have one now so same questions for that as well.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a Neuspeed "filter on a stick" intake on my Jetta Sportwagen 2.5. It made a little more growl and intake noise, but any performance increase was very minor. The filter was near the front where air is coming in through the grill. However, with the one you pictured, the filter is in the back of the engine bay. Would air come in through the back of the hood like cowl induction on an old muscle car? Seems like it's a questionable location for an air intake to me...


----------



## Jokerbunny (Sep 30, 2012)

That was my thought on it as well, It seems like by placing it above where the original filter was they are only going to draw in a hell of alot more heat. 
But like I said I did see one from AEM that I liked thats a bit cheaper. http://www.aemintakes.com/search/product.aspx?prod=21-733C


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the simple and cheaper approach by AEM might be the better option here.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I have to agree. I can't see the logic of putting the intake in the BACK of the engine bay. You want COOLER air coming, not warmer air. Cooler air is more dense giving you more O2 per given air flow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm not only interested in the performance, but any change in fuel consumption. 

I'm currently averaging between 28-30mpg.


----------

